# No Mammal Meat??



## coreydyck (Dec 6, 2003)

I read in another area to feed p's no mammal meat? when I was keeping p's 4 years ago beef heart was said to be great. Has this changed. What are you guys feeding besides shrimp, pollack. What kind of pellets where you talking about? Is there anything wrong with comets or mollies other than not having them quarenteened for a long time to make sure they are disease free?


----------



## DrinkPabst (Jun 6, 2007)

Theres nothing wrong with feeding any kind of mammal meat once in a while, its overfeeding, they just get unhealthy and fat which can cause tons of problems.
Hikari Gold sticks are pretty good as far as flakes and sticks goes.

Also word of advice stop feeding them comets and mollies they carry too many diseases to even mess, they also very poor for nutrition and wont bring out the colors as well in the p's and they cant stunt the fishes growth.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

As with any red meat it is not good to give them to your fish as a main staple. the fat in the red meat leads fish to heart conditions just as it does with humans. A good rounded out diet is always favorable and the inclusion of mammal meat is fine. 
Pellets are generally the best type food for captive fish since they are pretty much a combonation of all the good stuff we want our fish to eat. as for raw meat shrimp is a very good thing to feed them. read my recent topic on feeding shrimp

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=160076&hl=


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

As stated above, the use of beefheart as a treat is fine, just not used as a staple.

I love using Hikari Gold Pellets. I use those as a primary food item, and sub in shrimp, white fish fillets, krill, etc. to help round out their diets.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I would have to say that while Mollies are better feeders than what most people with Ps use, I'd still recommend the pellet-based diets mentioned here.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Agreed ^^^

If you are going to use live food, then mollies are definitely better to use than goldfish.


----------



## coreydyck (Dec 6, 2003)

Coldfire said:


> Agreed ^^^
> 
> If you are going to use live food, then mollies are definitely better to use than goldfish.


Live food was always a once a month or every 2 months treat. I always quarenteen the feeders for a few months as well.

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Pellets is the best way to, along with shrimp and white fish meat. Here is a good read on piranha nutrition:

Read me

I would stay away from live feeders simply because everytime you feed your Piranhas anything live, you could be potentially introducing harmfull parasites and even worst, deseases.

I would also stay away from beefheart because of the damage it causes to the liver of Piranhas and because it's very messy.

Hater


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I would only use beef heart sparingly as a treat once in a while.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I give my p little bit of steak every once in awhile... I gave my p's ground beef and they seemed to not like it... they spit it back out


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

all organs like brain, heart, liver are high in fat and harder to digest so it will make you p fat so it is only good as a treat


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

The trick is to know how much to feed.. Beefheart is full of protein and fat which is good.. however only in certain amounts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> The trick is to know how much to feed.. Beefheart is full of protein and fat which is good.. however only in certain amounts.


IMO beef heart contains bad fats and if you will give your fish something fatty you might as well give them salmon because that contains good fats like omega 3.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

With all the advancements that have been made in figuring out nutrition (even on this forum), I'm sure you can find several excellent diets which don't use beefheart or other mammal meats.


----------

